
How I got interviews at Google, Facebook and Bridgewater - tomiboy14
https://atila.ca/blog/tomiwa/how-i-got-interviews-at-google-facebook-and-bridgewater
======
tomiboy14
I put together a blog post for people looking for internships or full time
jobs on how I got interviews at Google, Facebook and Bridgewater etc. with
average grades, non-target school and no relevant work experience.

If you have any questions or comments on the piece, let me know. Would like to
know what you guys think.

